# Noob questions



## 813Cholo (Jan 19, 2011)

So im 18 and I live in Tampa FL and was wondering what are the laws, what am I allowed/ not allowed to do? I know im not allowed to get my permit but I am allowed buy a gun, but i cant buy a gun from a dealer without my permit so where am i allowed to buy one from? also where can i carry it, thanks


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

You can't buy from a federally licensed dealer (an FFL) period, since federal law states they can only sell handguns and ammunition to those 21 years of age or older. You may be allowed to purchase a used weapon from a non-licensed citizen of Florida, but that's another can of worms.

Also, Florida is not an open carry state, so without being able to get your CCW until 21, you're pretty much stuck.

Sit tight and wait three years, bud. It's not worth the legal hassle right now. I live in a state that allows private purchase and open carry at 18, and it still wasn't worth bothering solely due to being unable to buy ammo. I'd recommend buying a good rifle or shotty and shooting that for now...most guys on here would recommend a shotgun with buckshot for home defense anyway.

KG


----------



## 813Cholo (Jan 19, 2011)

so even if i got one i wouldnt even be able to buy bullets?? and also the gun pretty much couldnt leave my house?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

813Cholo said:


> so even if i got one i wouldnt even be able to buy bullets?? and also the gun pretty much couldnt leave my house?


Not "bullets," but _cartridges_. There's a difference.

You're 18, right? That means that you can vote, right?
OK, start now: Get politically active and work to get the law changed. It may not fix your problem, but it may help somebody coming up after you.

Um, and about that name "Cholo"...
That name has negative connotations to some of us older folks, especially those of us who've lived in California. It used to denote a gang member.
Can I assume that the name has different meaning in Florida?


----------

